# Any remedies for teething irritation?



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

Peanut is teething. He lost his bottoms and his tops are going to go soon. One side of his mouth has the teeth through, but the other side only has two nubs and one that is fully through. So basically we're dealing with a teething baby. We're giving him straws to chew on(which we monitor to make sure he's not eating them), have a teething toy, but it doesn't soothe him completely. He's been extra bitey as of late and throws a few tantrums. Today alone I've had to give him three time-outs because he's been biting me. I know he's just very irritable, but what else can we do for him?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Dad used to put whiskey on our gums. Not sure if that would work with Peanut. You might want to have a shot or two. :grin:


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

marie73 said:


> My Dad used to put whiskey on our gums. Not sure if that would work with Peanut. You might want to have a shot or two. :grin:


That's what my SO said earlier today. Don't know if that would make a good result. He already acts like a drunken baby. lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Most of what I've seen on line says to give them straws when they're teething. I also just read that cats can get relief drinking ice water, not sure how much cats would like that.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Most of what I've seen on line says to give them straws when they're teething. I also just read that cats can get relief drinking ice water, not sure how much cats would like that.


My cats love water right out of the fridge. The colder the better


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It won't last long before his adult teeth come in, likely in another couple of weeks. My kittens when teething used to like to gnaw on a plastic laundry hamper. They never bit off any pieces, but they did leave needle pin pricks in the plastic.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shepherd Book used a thick old plastic grocery store savings card (like a credit card). He didn't tear any pieces off, he would just sink his teeth in and pull them back out..kind of chomped on it. I would hold one end and he'd chomp away. 

When I noticed him getting really mouthy I would pull that out and let him go at it for a while...but maybe he was just take out aggression on it.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

We're still doing plastic straws with him and he has decided that chewing on a drawstring from an old hoodie too. His top adult teeth are coming in, while his baby teeth are still in. It looks demented, but hopefully they will be out soon. The right side of his mouth still doesn't have all the teeth in yet. It's like he chews on only one side.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

The tops finally fell out. He's a bit more calm, but still has his hyper moments. I think the calmness is partially due to the feliway diffuser. So his baby teeth are no more and the right side of his mouth has a few more nubbins coming in. Here's to hoping they come in more!


----------

